# Wellington Pipes



## Bigsky (Sep 12, 2009)

What do you folks know about Wellington pipes,I was looking at one in a antique shop.Over all in nice shape,it's a big full bent pipe from looking on the web I believe it's what they called the jumbo model,the price is not to bad I just don't know any thing about them.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

wellington was one of demuth's quality pipes but in the 80's made em cheap if the stem is vulcanite id say buy it


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Bigsky said:


> What do you folks know about Wellington pipes,I was looking at one in a antique shop.Over all in nice shape,it's a big full bent pipe from looking on the web I believe it's what they called the jumbo model,the price is not to bad I just don't know any thing about them.


WDC copy of Peterson system pipes. A quality pipe from their heyday pre-1950.


----------

